# Release the Kraken



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie and Jazz play rough. 
[shhhhh…..don’t let anyone know about Jazz’ neck hair….] 


Jazz is all about ‘the pounce’


























Bonnie is all about the teeth

























And theft









In the end, they’re friends


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome action! Love that boy!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

The 3rd pic is fabulous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I love all the pictures. Great action shots.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Well, the exposure is lousy because one poodle is black and the other is light apricot, but I was pleased I got some sort-of in focus.  Somehow Bonnie isn't ripping neck hair out. She mouths him and he mouths her, but they never actually bite down.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

We should save these pictures for any time an ill informed person says that our "pampered poodles" never get to just be dogs!


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

great pics all i manage is sleeping poodles hum


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They are so cutre together. Love the photos!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

great title for the thread and wonderful photos!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm so jealous of the action shots! Mine come out all blurry. I'm going to have to charge up my digital camera! 

I love the title and the pictures. They're gorgeous (the pics and the dogs)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I wasn't sure if anyone would get the title, but that's what I say when they are let outside to play, "Release the Kraken!". It's a movie line from Clash of the Titans where they release a wild octopus to reek havoc.

Somebody asked for pictures of them playing (was it CT?). Anyway, I decided to give it a try. Set your digital to action and multishots, Caniche. Most all digitals have those functions. 

I know people who show will be getting the willies with Bonnie grabbing onto to Jazz' hair, but I was also told that Jazz needs to be in good physical condition. What better way to build muscle than all out running, chasing and jumping? Check out his thighs in that second picture. he he he.  Who needs a treadmill when they have a playmate around?


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

It's so important they are able to play like that. Do they play growl when they are wrestling? My standard and mini play quite rough,initiated by my mini I have to say! She play growls and they both show their teeth at each other but Billy doesn't make a sound apart from a dear little high pitched play noise! It's Tia the mini who growls as she chucks herself all over Billy! She hangs off his ears and sticks her head right in his mouth! We call Billy "jaws" and my daughters fiancé calls him King Kong! Tia is the rough one though! She is such a tomboy! 
Great pictures,I've tried to photograph my two playing but it always comes out blurry.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Great pictures of them playing! They are having so much fun! Toddy and Gabriella love wrestling and rough-housing, too, and I need to get out the digital camera instead of trying to use the phone to take pictures. I like your "Release the Kraken" description, too.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

What beautiful poodles you have, and the pictures turned out great!


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

Love the photos! And I must have not seen photos of Jazz in a while- I can't believe how grown up he is! He's looking great (and so is Bonnie).


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Is he as bouncy as Brooks? Keeping four on the floor is a constant challenge that we've not quite mastered


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just love those two together! Great photos, makes me wish for more than a 'point & shoot'!!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you Outwest, I knew pictures of Jazz and Bonnie playing would be spectacular. You picked one of my favorite movie lines too. My husband got sick of me saying "Release the Kraken", I tried to say it just like Liam Neeson. Jazz is as fearsome as the Kraken in the 3 rd shot but all the shots are great.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I love these pictures! I've looked at them several times, then showed them to my husband this morning, hoping he'd say, "We need another poodle for our Jazz to play with!" No such luck, but he really did enjoy the pictures.


----------



## darialam (Aug 7, 2016)

*Pictures of black dogs and light dogs together*

Your pictures are great. You can fine tune the exposure in an image editing program such as Lightroom. Bump up the shadows for better detail on the black dog and tone down the highlights so the light dog isn't washed out. It is really easy to do...only manipulate a few sliders. You can also try HDR.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

darialam I appreciate your tips on taking pictures of black dogs, but fyi this thread is really old and I don't think the OP has been on the forum in a long time.


----------



## darialam (Aug 7, 2016)

Still figuring out how to use forum lol! I was just browsing around. I should pay attention to the date!

I am having a problem with the pm though. I can't tell if my replies are getting through. They seem to just disappear and I can't track them. Any ideas about how to see my replies to a pm?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh yes, it does take a little bit of a learning curve to figure things out. And I really do appreciate your comments about how to fix pictures of dark colored dogs since both of my poodles are black! And BTW I wish I could take credit for my siggy picture of Lily. A photographer I know and see at agility trials took it. I did take the picture of her in my avatar though.

If you go to your control panel and click on list messages you should see a control panel above the list of messages that will let you look back and forth between your inbox and sent messages box. The default is to show you your inbox.

Welcome to PF. I hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## darialam (Aug 7, 2016)

When I go to List messages in the CP it only shows the messages I received, not my answers (I tried to answer 3 times!) I think I have a problem here!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

darialam said:


> When I go to List messages in the CP it only shows the messages I received, not my answers (I tried to answer 3 times!) I think I have a problem here!


Your replies are in a separate folder from the messages you receive. You should be able to switch to the sent message folder from the control panel box above the list of messages in your inbox. If you aren't seeing that I would send a message to the administrator and explain the problem to him. He should be able to fix that.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Darialam,
I think you are experiencing the same problem I had, where my sent messages were not being saved or viewable. 

If I recall, you have to change a setting somewhere under your control panel, to tell the system to store your sent messages. Otherwise it wont. 

I cant remember how I did it though... :-(


----------

